# directx uninstall



## aznkevin333 (Aug 14, 2003)

how would i do that on windows xp system?

thank you for your help


----------



## vesselle (Feb 17, 2003)

aznkevin333 said:


> how would i do that on windows xp system?
> 
> thank you for your help


go into system restore and restore to just before you upgraded your dx?

V***V


----------



## noobie777 (Apr 17, 2005)

directx buster


----------



## pr0t3st (Apr 17, 2005)

DirectX Eradicator


----------



## aznkevin333 (Aug 14, 2003)

i tried using DirectX Eradicator but it says *This version of Windows is not supported. DirectX Eradicator will now close.*


----------



## pr0t3st (Apr 17, 2005)

You're probably running Windows XP *SP2* -OR- Windows Server 2003 *SP1*... I know Eradicator doesn't support these systems, because you can't downgrade to DirectX 8.1 or 9.0a (according to the author's response to my email).


----------



## pr0t3st (Apr 17, 2005)

Btw, the author is correct though... I managed to force uninstall DirectX from XPSP2, but I couldn't install DX 8.1 or 9.0a -- the installer won't do anything. I read the Directx.log logfile and it said "Whistler detected" or something like that, so I'm assuming the only way to downgrade would be to uninstall the the Service Pack.


----------



## pm1941 (Mar 31, 2005)

Why on earth would you want to uninstall something that is essential for normal functionality? Let alone uninstall a Service Pack too, (which would only take you to the previous version of DirectX anyway and screw up your system, plus remove all the security features and the 300 million-odd lines of code SP2 gives your system to work better!)!
http://www.google.ca/search?hl=en&lr=&oi=defmore&q=define:DirectX


----------



## pr0t3st (Apr 17, 2005)

I never told anyone to uninstall a service pack or otherwise... But a common question I've seen in many forums since the release of XPSP2 was how to uninstall DirectX 9.0c and rollback (downgrade) to an earlier version (aka: 8.1 or 9.0a). As to why would anyone want to uninstall DirectX, well most do because of compatibility issues. Such as in my case, half my games didn't work properly (performance degradation) after installing XPSP2. And yes, it did turn out to be a DirectX compatibility problem (not a driver issue)... Since then I've reverted back to XPSP1 and DX 9.0a on my gaming rig...


----------



## pm1941 (Mar 31, 2005)

I see your point, but I personally would look to either upgrading the games or ditching them in favour of ones that do work, rather than lag behind in system improvements. But that's only my opinion.
http://www.microsoft.com/windowsxp/using/games/expert/durham_gamesp2.mspx

Have you gone through the DX9.0c troubleshooter (Start/Run/ dxdiag ) and maybe lowering the refresh rate etc?


----------



## pr0t3st (Apr 17, 2005)

PM1941: You have a very valid point indeed, but most gamers I know won't ditch their favorite games for "minor" system improvements...


----------



## pr0t3st (Apr 17, 2005)

pm1941 said:


> Have you gone through the DX9.0c troubleshooter (Start/Run/ dxdiag ) and maybe lowering the refresh rate etc?


I've done everything in-and-out of the book... Installing different drivers, tried all sorts of tweaks, spent long hours on various gaming forums, blah blah -- but to no avail.


----------



## pm1941 (Mar 31, 2005)

Well it's your ball game! I don't think SP2 is minor though. Anyway, sorry I couldn't help.


----------



## aznkevin333 (Aug 14, 2003)

ok...here is the problem i'm having:
i start the game and it says *Direct Input Not Available* then the game returns to desktop.

what should i do if i cannot uninstall directx and reinstall it?


----------



## pm1941 (Mar 31, 2005)

Try looking here http://www.settlers3.com/faq/faq3.htm#3-001-4 or Google "Game error direct input not available" - it sounds more like a device conflict to me rather than DirectX itself.


----------



## aznkevin333 (Aug 14, 2003)

allright thanks for the information but i'm not very smart computer wise

"Remove or comment out the line in your AUTOEXEC.BAT that loads the DOS mouse driver and your problem should be solved."

what does that mean?


----------



## pm1941 (Mar 31, 2005)

I'm just the messenger here..hopefully there's someone on the board with some knowhow!


----------



## pr0t3st (Apr 17, 2005)

aznkevin333 said:


> allright thanks for the information but i'm not very smart computer wise
> 
> "Remove or comment out the line in your AUTOEXEC.BAT that loads the DOS mouse driver and your problem should be solved."
> 
> what does that mean?


AUTOEXEC.BAT only applies to Win9X systems... If you're running Win98 or 95 (not WinME), and have a line that loads the DOS mouse driver in the AUTOEXEC.BAT file, removing it or commenting simply means either deleting the line or putting a "REM" infront so that the mouse driver doesn't load.


----------



## aznkevin333 (Aug 14, 2003)

what if im running winxp? how do i get fix this problem?


----------



## EinsteinV2.0 (Jul 9, 2005)

Try the DX 9.0c April 2005 update (Latest version): download.microsoft.com/download/8/1/e/81ed90eb-dd87-4a23-aedc-298a9603b4e4/directx_9c_redist.exe.


----------

